# Four in six years...



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2022)

Notice a theme?


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 7, 2022)

I am hoping that she is decent, moral, understanding, kind, *and* can help those in need not just those who are wealthy *and* can fix the NHS *and* sort out the mess that is energy supply/costs *and* water suppy *and*.....

I have a lot of hope.

Goodness, was that a pig that just flew by?...


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 7, 2022)

Yeah, Tory press at its finest.


----------



## Contused (Sep 7, 2022)

Gwynn said:


> …Goodness, was that a pig that just flew by?









Yes indeed!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 7, 2022)

Where are those pigs flying TO? Hang on, guys, I'm coming with you...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2022)

Contused said:


> Yes indeed!


I recognise those pigs! 

Just when I think I have heard the most bizarre research being conducted into finding a cure for diabetes, along comes another, even more extraordinary notion! Pig sushi definitely makes it into my top ten potential cures! Apparently, according to this New Scientist article, scientists have been exploring the potential of using porcine islet cells coated in a seaweed-derived extract to transplant into humans. The pig cells used are taken from a special breed of pig which lives only on Auckland Island south of New Zealand, which has been isolated for over two centuries and is free from any organism likely to infect humans. The seaweed helps to overcome the possibility of the cells being rejected by the host body.

I await with wonder and eagerness the ‘cure’ that will trump Pig Sushi on my all-time list of diabetes cures!



Waiter, excuse me, but what’s this dish here?
It sounds quite revolting and decidedly queer!
For I always thought sushi was made out of fish,
But what you are offering is a quite different dish!

Ah yes sir, pig sushi – a specialty of ours,
And a dish that’s possessed of some magical powers!
It’s pork wrapped in seaweed from the Sargasso Sea,
And it cures diabetes (though there are no guarantees!)

But why so expensive for seaweed and pork?
Is it served with champagne and a solid gold fork?
Do they fly pigs from China on a business class fare?
Do they pluck strands of seaweed from a fair mermaid’s hair?

Not quite sir, but almost, for the pigs that we seek,
Live south of New Zealand in a herd that’s unique…
Some say they are tended by mystical elves,
And they don’t need a plane as they fly here themselves!

Well it sounds like a meal that is fit for a king!
Whoever could imagine such a remarkable thing?
Bring it at once! I can’t wait to be cured!
And there’ll be a large tip, of that be assured!


----------

